# j&l pc end cap.



## coral frager (Oct 17, 2011)

looking for a pc light fixture on j&l and they have none but i seen this end cap using this would i be able to make my own pc fixture.

Compact Fluorescent End Cap - Straight Pin

i also seen this medal halide fixture is this a complete fixture?

Sunlight Supply Reef Optix 2 Reflector and Socket


----------



## spit.fire (Jan 3, 2011)

What size fixture are you looking for, with those you would still need ballasts


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Pretty expensive to build from parts. Cheaper to buy use fixture even if you have to strip them for parts.


----------

